# einfache grafische Oberfläche wie in MS C#?



## ernst (21. Mrz 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

1)
Mit Microsoft Visual C# kann man relativ schnell, ohne viel zu verstehen, Animationen "zusammenklicken" (z.B. Autos, die sich von links nach rechts bewegen).
Ich habe das gleiche in Java gemacht und musste dazu vorher sehr viel zu verstehen lernen:
EDT, invokeLater, Threads, JFRame, JButton, usw.

2)
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche in Java eine Klasse (oder wie man das nennt) zu suchen, mit der man relativ schnell auch so etwas machen kann, ohne die tieferen Zusammenhänge verstehen zu müssen (die sollen gerade vom Programmierer versteckt werden).

3) Gibt es so etwas in Java?


mfg
Ernst


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

JavaFX


----------



## ernst (22. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> JavaFX



Danke für den Tipp. Habe im Internet etwas gestöbert.
Zitat JavaFX von Ralph Steyer
"Java ist eine streng objektorientierte Programmiersprache, die teils interpretiert und kompiliert ist.
JavaFX Script hingegen ist eine sequenziell abgearbeitete Scriptsprache, die zudem nicht streng objektorientiert arbeitet."

Ich suche eine einfache grafische Oberfläche _innerhalb_ von Java, also bei mir ist das die Entwicklungsumgebung Netbeans, in der ich eine Java-Programm schreibe. Dazu will ich eine schon existierende Klasse benutzen, die mir z.B. das Programmieren einer Animation erleichtert und (wie in MS C#) die komplizierten Dinge wie EDT, usw. versteckt.

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2009)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Ich suche eine einfache grafische Oberfläche _innerhalb_ von Java, also bei mir ist das die Entwicklungsumgebung Netbeans, in der ich eine Java-Programm schreibe.


JavaFX *ist* Java.
NetBeans 6.5 IDE - JavaFX Development
Es gibt auch noch Visual Library und anderes Zeug, aber für flash ähnliche Animationen ist JavaFX da.


----------



## ernst (22. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> JavaFX *ist* Java.
> NetBeans 6.5 IDE - JavaFX Development
> Es gibt auch noch Visual Library und anderes Zeug, aber für flash ähnliche Animationen ist JavaFX da.


1)
Ok, ich schau mir das mal an.
Ich will ein kleines Demo-Programm machen, das Autos von links nach rechts auf dem Bildschirm fahren lässt.
Mit einem Schieberegler kann man die Geschwindigkeit ändern.
Mit einem Button kann man neue Autos auf den Bildschirm bringen, mit einem anderen Button das aktuelle (markierte) Auto um eins weiter schieben.
Kann man das mit JavaFX machen?

2)Aber widerspricht das Zitat von Ralph Steyer nicht deiner Aussage?
Zitat JavaFX von Ralph Steyer
"Java ist eine streng objektorientierte Programmiersprache, die teils interpretiert und kompiliert ist.
JavaFX Script hingegen ist eine sequenziell abgearbeitete Scriptsprache, die zudem nicht streng objektorientiert arbeitet."

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2009)

JavaFX ist eine Scriptsprach die später genau wie jedes andere Java Programm auf der VM ausgeführt wird.


----------



## ernst (22. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> JavaFX *ist* Java.
> NetBeans 6.5 IDE - JavaFX Development
> Es gibt auch noch Visual Library und anderes Zeug, aber für flash ähnliche Animationen ist JavaFX da.



Ich war auf dem Link.
Habe folgendes gemacht in meinem Netbenas 6.5:
tools --> plugins --> updates
Leider habe ich JavaFX nirgends gefunden.
Warum?

mfg
Ernst


----------

